# info Never Summer board bag?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

I am wanting to buy a the Never Summer board bag but I want to know if anybody else has one and what they think about it? Greatly would appreciate it


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't justify the money for it...

I've got 2 $20ish dollar board bags that do exactly what I need.

1 has backpack straps and is super thin/lightweight for throwing in the back of the truck, and easy carrying. And the other is padded with wheels for vacations/flights.

The thin 1 is some Burton one I got from Brociety, and the other is a Bakoda that I got from Brociety


----------

